
How can I spend my weekend? - joelx
I work a huge amount including most weekends and want to do something not work related but am out of ideas. Can you help?
======
mindcrime
Go bike riding on the road. Explore backroads around where you live. Gradually
ride further and further until you can do an unsupported century (100 mile)
ride.

Go mountain biking. Explore trails near where you live. Do some endurance
racing, eventually maybe even a 24 hour race.

Go trail running.

Go hiking.

Go fishing. What you can fish for and what style of fishing to do depends on
your geography, but freshwater fishing is accessible in various ways in most
places.

Go to a bar and hangout. If you don't have a crew to roll with, just take a
book and read. If you don't drink, just order water or coffee. Talk to people
if you like.

Go to a coffee shop and hangout. Take a book.

Join a bushcraft meetup and go learn survival skills.

Find a shooting range and go take a basic handgun safety class, learn to
shoot. Consider buying a pistol and take up IPSC pistol competitions or
something of that ilk.

Go kayaking.

Go to a wine tasting.

Take up brazilian jiu-jitsu and take BJJ classes.

Take a cooking class.

Take up yoga or pilates.

Take up free-running or parkour.

Buy a BMX bike and take up BMX riding.

If you live near the ocean, buy a surfboard and take up surfing.

Go to the movies.

Join a gym, take up body-building, power-lifting, or weight-lifting.

Buy an old (non running, even) car... something like a 1974 Chevy C-10 pickup
or something, and start tinkering on that as a project. Rebuild the engine,
learn to do basic bodywork... learn to paint and paint it yourself, etc.

Buy a sports car and take up SCCA racing.

Go rock-climbing. Or scrambling. Or bouldering. Whatever.

Take up writing fiction. Write a short story. Or a novel. Something.

Take drawing classes, pottery classes, painting classes, glass-blowing
classes, etc.

Join / visit a hackerspace and just hangout there and see what kind of stuff
people are working on.

Join a volunteer fire department or volunteer rescue squad / EMS service.

------
mtmail
Saying 'not work related' put the options in the millions. Which ideas did you
have and why didn't you follow them (yet)?

------
hellbanner
Turn off the screens and stay outside

